# Can anyone recommend a good moisturiser???



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening all!! 

Am desperately searching for a good moisturier/anti ageing product and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions Only problem being, I have to be careful as I have spotty/sensitive skin! 

Thanks

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aldi's day and night creams - only £1.89!!! - came out top in several surveys, alongside pots costing 50 quid or more.

I personally love it - it smells lovely, absorbs well and doesn't irritate my sensitive skin.

Try that first - what have you got to lose at £1.89?


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi

I can highly recommend Elemis anti-ageing range. It's fab stuff, smells gorgeous and good for combination skin - I also have sensitive skin and I can use this stuff no probs. Admittedly it's a bit pricey but well worth the money. Check out this website:

http://www.timetospa.co.uk/channel.asp?ParentOid=162&Page=1&SCID=16&PSPID=26&s_kwcid=elemis|3059619169

Terri xx
/links


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I use olay and find it the best, ive bought just about all the reasonably priced moisturisers and they have been no good for my sensitive and oily skin. Also tried expensive testers and didnt like them. Does the aldi creams only have the award for anti aging moisturisers? Is the normal range any good? Might give em a try.

Does any1 have any tips for preventing anti aging? Anything u wish/hadnt done when younger? Any1 regret wearing eyemake up because now they are older it may have made things worse etc?  Im 27 and notice im getting fine lines around my eyes, wondering if i should start anti aging products now, or maybe eye/night creams, any recomendations?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just stop laughing, smiling, frowning and going out in high winds and bright sun...

Then forget to live life to the full while you're at it!

I love lines around the eyes - a sign of a vibrant personality I think. It's the frowny ones I'd like to eliminate.

I use Olay myself - I use that all day and the Aldi one for a more nourishing cream. It really did come out top in tjhe women's mags surveys - try some!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Body Shop do a fantastic anti aging range - really makes the skin glow! xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Vigin Vie although it's a bit more pricey than some


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I must admit im a bit slack on using face moisturiser   but i still get asked for ID for lottery and alcohol so cant be too bad can it  

For my body I use a cocco butter moisturiser from tescos - smells delicious and i use it everyday. I think its fab but does take some rubbing in

Jo x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I only use a serum for my face not a moisturiser lol - like you Jo I still get Id'd and when the body shop lady checked my skin she said because of all the water I drink it's well hydrated! xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I have sensitive skin but whilst I get small patches of eczema around nose and forhead, I also have quite oily "T" zone so prone to outbreaks (thought they were sposed to stop at my age but oh no !)....and am allergic to lanolin...so I have to be very careful what I use on my face.

Whilst it's not specifically for "anti aging", I've been using Dr Hauschka Rose Day Cream for years...they also do a light version which I've started to use as it's the original one is slightly thicker/heavier and for more dry skin which is good for my eczema patches but not so good for oily areas....the light version seems to do the trick !

http://www.drhauschka.co.uk/productinfo.php?product=106

http://www.drhauschka.co.uk/productinfo.php?product=203

I love the smell and it's great for sensitive skin and also mature skin !

It does cost £20 for a smallish (30ml) tube but this last for ages as you only need a small amount....their ingredients are organic and have "use by" date so I actually keep the tube in the fridge....

Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

well girls...I wouldnt be without my Nivea anti-ageing Q10! its FAB............
all other moisturizers make me feel dry but my skin is like a babies bum!    its only about 6 quid so good value..
think i will save up for some botox when things get irrepairable!! 
pobby xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pobby said:


> well girls...I wouldnt be without my Nivea anti-ageing Q10! its FAB............
> all other moisturizers make me feel dry but my skin is like a babies bum!  its only about 6 quid so good value..
> think i will save up for some botox when things get irrepairable!!
> pobby xx


I _love_ the smell of Nivea but it contains lanolin so I can't use it


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

are you allergic to lanolin hun? 
when i met DP I went and spent a fortune on Elizabeth Arden face creams...cos he was six yrs younger i wanted to turn back the years  
so..on one of our first dates I broke out into a hideous blotchy itchy rash as a result of all that money spent on cream! he still snogged me so I cant have looked that bad  
Thats why I go for cheap n cheerful from now on!! x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, frustratingly I am !  I come out in big red hot itchy lumps (like "blind" spots) within minutes of using it....my mums the same.

I'm usually really really good at checking ingredients but sometimes I just "forget".  I bought Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream as kept reading rave reviews....used it, flared up and then checked....whoops !  DPs mum ended up with a freebie from me ! 

I went to Clinique counter only yesterday and asked the woman to recommend a facewash and scrub for me (been using an Estee Lauder facewash which is good but thought I'd try something else!)....explained my sensitive skin, lanolin allergy and that I can't use Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturiser as bought as present and didn't check and that's got lanolin in too...........only mentioned that cos she said all Cliniques products are dermologically tested......Yeeees, but doesn't mean don't contain lanolin   ).  

She was pretty pushy and telling me "you'll be fine" and putting stuff in my basket   Only 1 thing she put in (out of 3!) was lanolin free....then she kept asking me to show her exactly where it said it contained lanolin....she didn't have a clue !  I did buy some facewash and she guaranteed me that if I use it and it irritates me skin that I'll get full money back (I couldn't see lanolin and used it this morning and so far so good....although got AF this morning so few pimples anyway !!)

I have to be so careful but wish these people in places like Boots who sell the products were a little more aware of skin sensitivities/allergies etc.

Wish nivea did a lanolin free product !

Sorry....seemed to have gone off on a rant there....apologies !

N xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

that is such a pain! I was lucky, the lady on the elizabeth arden counter at boots gave me a full refund so that was good!!!  
I dont like clinique stuff at all  
p xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

I use the Aldi day cream and its fab!!!  I'm going to get the night cream too before i hit 40 - so soon then   

The tub may look small but you only need a small amount as it goes a long way, and at less than £2 a pot, what have you got to lose !!

The smell reminds me of daisy's  

Paula x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I seem to have a bad reaction to Clinique esp 123 range. My skin still hasnt recovered and i stopped using these in feb. It totally dried my skin out and even still its sore tight and blemished. I had no probs whatsover with my skin before this apart from oily t zone. Im going to try the Olay facial wash next and the Olay moisturiser in the white bottle and black lid, Ive been using the pink olay fluid just now.

Does any1 think at 27, that i should be using sepearte day and night creams and an eye gel? Ive always just used normal moisturiser at night but wondered if there are better benefits with both


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

dancingqueen said:


> Does any1 think at 27, that i should be using sepearte day and night creams and an eye gel? Ive always just used normal moisturiser at night but wondered if there are better benefits with both


Hun, I'm only a few months shy of 40 and I still only use daily moisturiser and occasionally an eye gel. I definitely don't use night creams....to be honest, I personally think as long as you remove all your make up every night (which I do religiously, even if I'm so piste I can barely see what I'm doing !) and wash your face with a good facewash before bed then it's good to let your skin "breathe" without putting on loads of lotions and potions during the night........ I may still get few spots here and there but in general, most people think I look several years younger than I am so it's certainly not done me any harm (someone thought I was 31 yesterday which I took as a huge compliment....and told her she could be my friend forever !!!  )


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Tinkerbelle

I've got spotty skin. I have spent a fortune on special creams and serums. After tx this summer my skin was awful. I went to the GP and got a antibiotic lotion to put on and started using bio-oil as a moisturiser. My skin has never been so good. It is so soft and smooth. The bio-oil is fantastic it doesn't feel greasy or block your pores.

Anti-aging wise from the programs I've seen and trials they've done none of the creams seem to make any difference. I think using a good SPF everyday is best thing you can do. My foundation is SPF15 and doesn't block your pores either.


Hope you find something that works for you.

Hetty xx


----------



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

Hiya,
I bought the 21st century beauty bible, and it's such a good source of information for all things beauty related.

They recommend Boots Time Delay Rejuvenating day moisturiser.  It normally costs £8.99, but got it for £4.99 on offer last week.

It got the highest marks in the miracle creams section, and I love it, and it smells great.

Or I have also got Waitrose Baby Bottom butter, which was a craze not long ago, not anti ageing, but heck does it make your skin soft!

Take care
M


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I like Boots No 7  

But I'm gonna try the Aldi ones now


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hetty 27 said:



> Tinkerbelle
> 
> Anti-aging wise from the programs I've seen and trials they've done none of the creams seem to make any difference. I think using a good SPF everyday is best thing you can do. My foundation is SPF15 and doesn't block your pores either.
> 
> ...


I saw a programme a while back and apparently all that's required for a product to legally advertise itself as anti-aging is for it to contain a SPF.

C
x


----------



## diddyskipper (Oct 13, 2008)

dancingqueen ... or anyone with sensitive skin ..

Liz Earles cleanse and polish hot cloth cleanser is really good.  Its not cheap, but you can get a starter kit for £12, and it lasts ages.  I have very sensitive skin and come up in a rash really easily, but this is so gentle and works really well.  www.lizearle.co.uk

Also instead of toner I just splash my face with cold water about 10 times and this has helped as I haven't had a break out in ages, something to do with closing the pores.

You could also try a product called cetaphil, it's only available behind the counter, and it is for very sensitive skin.  It gets recommended for woman who have had cosmetic surgery.  Cost about £6.50.

M

/links


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I got my Aldi day cream today and I'm very pleased with it !


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Carole,

I'm glad you like it.  I can't even remember when i got mine and still have loads left.

Happy Hallloween  

Paula x


----------



## teaqueen (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't know if you still want this answering
But get vitamin E oil put it on your face before you go to bed an then any light moisturiser a top rate beautician told me that when i was pregnant with my daughter, as i have sensitive skin 
hope that helps


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You can get aqueous cream and add vitamin e oil into it its great and really good for sensitive skins

Cat x


----------

